# Làm sao để giảm tình trạng nghén ngủ khi mang bầu ?



## Thanhloan94 (25/8/21)

Như đã nói, tình trạng nghén ngủ thường xuất hiện ở 3 tháng đầu thai kỳ và sẽ giảm dần về sau. Việc nghén ngủ thực tế là cách để cơ thể giải quyết nhu cầu tự nhiên, giúp mẹ bầu có thêm nhiều năng lượng để thích ứng với sự phát triển của thai nhi. Tuy nhiên, nhiều mẹ bầu lại không thích hiện tượng này vì nó làm ảnh hưởng đến công việc, sinh hoạt của mình.





 Các bác sĩ sản khoa cho biết, để khắc phục tình trạng nghén ngủ khi mang thai mẹ bầu cần sắp xếp lại chế độ ăn ngủ, làm việc và nghỉ ngơi thật hợp lý, khoa  học. Mẹ có thể ngủ sớm vào buổi tối, tranh thủ ngủ trưa và có nghỉ ngơi thêm vào những giờ rảnh rỗi trong ngày.





 Ngoài ra, mẹ bầu cần hạn chế uống nước vào buổi tối để tránh việc mắc tiểu về đêm quá nhiều, làm ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ.





 Để giúp cơ thể tỉnh táo, mẹ bầu có thể uống các loại nước như trà gừng, nước chanh muối hoặc mẹ mang theo một số đồ ăn vặt dễ ăn cũng rất tốt cho mẹ bầu. Việc vận động cơ miệng sẽ giúp đầu óc mẹ dễ tỉnh táo hơn.





 Khi cơn buồn kéo đến khi đang làm việc, mẹ có thể đứng dậy thực hiện vài động tác đơn giản để lấy lại tinh thần.





 Ăn uống đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cũng là một trong những cách khắc phục tình trạng nghén ngủ bởi cơ thể được cung cấp đủ chất sẽ giúp thai nhi phát triển tốt, tăng sức khỏe và giảm mệt mỏi cho mẹ bầu.





 Đừng quên luyện tập thể dục thể thao với những bài tập nhẹ nhàng như đi bộ, tập yoga để tăng tường sức khỏe cho cả mẹ và bé. Nếu có thể, mẹ hãy san sẻ bớt công việc nhà để có thời gian nghỉ ngơi nhiều hơn.
Genlab - Viện Công Nghệ ADN và Phân Tích Di Truyền


----------



## NHƯ HOAI (26/8/21)

đợt mình bầu nghén ngủ, lúc nào cũng thèm ngủ, thèm ngủ đến tận lúc sinh luôn.


----------

